# Any Pinball Machines in Dubai?



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had my eye out a bit but haven't found any pinball machines in Dubai. Any suggestions?


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, I've also been wondering this. Did you find one?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I once saw a pinball machine for children


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Pretty sure I saw one just outside the children's play area in Lamcy


----------



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the bump, haven't found one yet, appreciate the tip form imac re: Lamcy.


----------



## The.Unwritten (Apr 13, 2013)

I dun think they're selling it here, probably ya gonna have to buy one online.


----------



## crazymama (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello, you could try this website... They distribute STERN pinballs, a little pricey because of the high quality, but I would definitely love an AC/DC Pinball 

They have metallica pinball coming out in a few weeks! EXCITED! Now only to actually be able to afford one XD

www dot asi-world dot com


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

what i reallt want is an old-school, English pub bar-billiards table..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Magic Planet in City Centre, Mall Of Emirates etc have pinball.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

crazymama said:


> They distribute STERN pinballs, a little pricey because of the high quality, but I would definitely love an AC/DC Pinball


Thanks for the lead.

I couldn't find a price list for the pin ball machines, did you ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> what i reallt want is an old-school, English pub bar-billiards table..


That brings back memories of the George Wimpey social club


----------



## crazymama (Sep 2, 2013)

The One on Jumeirah Road had a few pinballs, I saw the ACDC one there. Well, I visited this company at the DEAL Show back in April, I may have a contact email addy for a Sales Rep there.... Happy to pass it along.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

crazymama said:


> ... I may have a contact email addy for a Sales Rep there.... Happy to pass it along.


If you could find the contact info, please PM.


----------



## BinGhanem (Aug 5, 2011)

This might be late respond, but ASI are the distributors, I bought couple machines from them, little pricy, but if you going to purchase the machine from UK or US + shipping, going to be almost the same.

I also created a page on facebook for pinball owners in this region: pinballME , I'm currently have Tron, Iron man, X-men LE, CV, Fastbreak and Frankenstein.

join us there, we can discuss what you own,/owned, where to play...etc


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

BinGhanem said:


> ...ASI are the distributors, I bought couple machines from them, little pricy...


Could you please let me know the prices, since I can't find them on the ASI site ? PM is ok, or on here. Thanks...


----------



## Roger Rave (Jan 21, 2015)

*Pinball Machine !*

Hi - I went through the same urge for a game of pinball and never did find any in the UAE. Anyway, I eventually bought one from overseas ( a classic electro-mecahnic pinball machine - Wild Life ) and imported it ... was excellent fun until it broke ! I am now looking for a Pinball Mechanic to fix it ? Anyone ??


----------



## swampy76 (Nov 22, 2016)

G'day All. Re-energizing this thread with a view to promoting the pinball hobby in the UAE.

There are machines out on various sites in the UAE that are available to play. <SNIP>

If you're still craving more, or want to buy your own - get in touch with me, I have a few machines here in Dubai plus a few contacts who can provide new or used games (although caution on the new purchases - they're expensive here!!)

Cheers, Dave


----------

